# Windy bike rides



## NickNick (11 Oct 2017)

I'm hating the windy weather at the moment, its either giving me jolts of Adrenalin I could do without when a sideways gust catches my front wheel, or the headwinds are making flat rides feel like I'm battling hills!

Any advise for riding in the wind, or is it just a case of getting used to it?


----------



## Will Spin (11 Oct 2017)

I check the forecast, if it's saying more than 40 mph gusts then I don't go out. Otherwise look out for sudden ends of obvious windbreaks, eg walls and hedges, gaps in buildings etc.


----------



## vickster (11 Oct 2017)

Plan routes based on wind direction

Fact of life in autumn and winter, so best get used to it...or emigrate to the Southern Hemisphere for a bit


----------



## NickNick (11 Oct 2017)

vickster said:


> Plan routes based on wind direction
> 
> Fact of life in autumn and winter, so best get used to it...or emigrate to the Southern Hemisphere for a bit



How do you go about doing so? Are there any specific websites/apps worth using? I'd assumed that wind direction would be even less predictable than rain.


----------



## vickster (11 Oct 2017)

NickNick said:


> How do you go about doing so? Are there any specific websites/apps worth using? I'd assumed that wind direction would be even less predictable than rain.


I think @jefmcg knows a site


----------



## lazyfatgit (11 Oct 2017)

Mywindsock.com

Www.mywindsock.com


----------



## Will Spin (11 Oct 2017)

https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather they have an app.
Generally I think it's easier to predict wind strength and direction than precipitation, but I'm not expert on this.


----------



## NickNick (11 Oct 2017)

lazyfatgit said:


> Mywindsock.com
> 
> Www.mywindsock.com



That looks amazingly useful!


----------



## NickNick (11 Oct 2017)

Will Spin said:


> https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather they have an app.
> Generally I think it's easier to predict wind strength and direction than precipitation, but I'm not expert on this.



I'm sure you're right, its just one of those unsubstantiated gut feel assumptions I made and never really looked into.


----------



## lazyfatgit (11 Oct 2017)

Some of the features are only available with a subscription, but the free stuff is pretty good


----------



## roadrash (11 Oct 2017)

heres another one..

https://www.windy.com/?rain,52.710,-20.566,5


----------



## Rooster1 (11 Oct 2017)

Gusty rides are quite demoralizing. I just survived a 15 mile blust fest. All i can say is don't let it beat you.


----------



## jefmcg (11 Oct 2017)

NickNick said:


> I'd assumed that wind direction would be even less predictable than rain.


(i'm not an meteorologist, but) I think wind direction is a fundamental part of weather forecast. Air moves from areas of higher to lower pressure, causing wind and taking the clouds along with it. Whether rain comes would depend on how far the clouds move and in what direction, and if the conditions are such that the clouds drop rain. Get any of those things a little wrong, and your rain forecast would be wrong, but your wind forecast would still be 98% accurate.


----------



## NickNick (11 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> (i'm not an meteorologist, but) I think wind direction is a fundamental part of weather forecast. Air moves from areas of higher to lower pressure, causing wind and taking the clouds along with it. Whether rain comes would depend on how far the clouds move and in what direction, and if the conditions are such that the clouds drop rain. Get any of those things a little wrong, and your rain forecast would be wrong, but your wind forecast would still be 98% accurate.



That would make sense!


----------



## MichaelW2 (11 Oct 2017)

If wind is constant from one direction, head out into the wind for fitness and fun rides. Returning into a headwind is not fun.


----------



## jefmcg (11 Oct 2017)

It's important to remember there is no such thing as a tailwind. There are good rides when everything comes together and you just feel good and move easily. Then there are days when you have a headwind.

Edit: it's important to note that the latter often occurs when returning from a ride where you had experienced the former. I guess all that good riding sapped your energy.


----------



## NickNick (11 Oct 2017)

MichaelW2 said:


> If wind is constant from one direction, head out into the wind for fitness and fun rides. Returning into a headwind is not fun.


I was truely amazed the first time i experienced a real headwind, knew on an intellectual level it would have that effect, but experiencing it is something else! The same as when i experienced the benefits of drafting for the first time, was quite a shock (but in a much more positive manner!).


----------



## Moodyman (11 Oct 2017)

Just wait til you get a side wind with horizontal rain. You'll feel like you've been face slapped with a wet fish.


----------



## Donger (11 Oct 2017)

NickNick said:


> How do you go about doing so? Are there any specific websites/apps worth using? I'd assumed that wind direction would be even less predictable than rain.


Try Ventusky. Decent weather site with moving arrows showing predicted wind direction.


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Oct 2017)

Be aware of gates and gaps in hedges if you are out in the countryside where you will suddenly be hit by a sidewind. Don't ride no handed and try to avoid track standing if the wind is very strong. (Don't ask me why I know that isn't a good idea..........)


----------



## mjr (11 Oct 2017)

Donger said:


> Try Ventusky. Decent weather site with moving arrows showing predicted wind direction.


Make sure your battery is charged first, though! 

As for tips about riding in windy conditions, we have a bit of wind here on the fens and this is how I handle it:

 Headwind - get as low as you can bear.
 Crosswind - put your windward hand further forward on the bars than the leeward one, so on drops maybe have the windward hand on the hoods and the leeward on the tops or ramp - but be ready to move to the brakes if needed! This steadies you against the gusts a bit, although sudden gusts such as when you emerge from behind a hedge or wall will still be problematic.
 Tailwind - on those rare occasions, sit up and take the opportunity for an easy ride


----------



## 13 rider (11 Oct 2017)

When riding into a headwind best advice given by @DCLane get low and spin . IE spin a lower gear than normal and be as aero as you can be


----------



## nickyboy (11 Oct 2017)

Windy weather is a fact of life in UK, particularly if you live somewhere coastal or hilly

Usually 24 hours before, any weather website has got wind direction and strength pretty accurate. Then plan a route that has the hardest bit going with the wind and the easiest bit into the wind

Around here that means the hardest most exposed climbs should be with the wind. As a minimum it should be headwind out,tailwind back


----------



## petek (11 Oct 2017)

There are days when I go out facing a headwind then come back the same route, facing a headwind.
We're costal here and most rides are along the seafront.


----------



## Cronorider (11 Oct 2017)

In cold windy weather I have a loop route that starts and finishes on a tailwind. I head out with the wind at my back so that I get warmed up. Then when I turn and go towards the wind, it doesn't feel as cold. At the end of the ride I still get to have that fun tailwind to push me home. The other suggestion I would make is to overdress a little so that you will still feel warm when you head out.


----------



## NickNick (11 Oct 2017)

Cronorider said:


> In cold windy weather I have a loop route that starts and finishes on a tailwind. I head out with the wind at my back so that I get warmed up. Then when I turn and go towards the wind, it doesn't feel as cold. At the end of the ride I still get to have that fun tailwind to push me home. The other suggestion I would make is to overdress a little so that you will still feel warm when you head out.



I've only fairly recently started wearing proper cycling kit when I go out, got quite a shock with the one jersey that seems to let all the wind through it, it was fairly warm couple days before on colder but wind free day, the next day when the wind picked up it was brutal. Have since picked up a merino base layer from Aldi which helps a lot and leave that specific jersey for when there's less wind.


----------



## mjr (11 Oct 2017)

NickNick said:


> I've only fairly recently started wearing proper cycling kit when I go out, got quite a shock with the one jersey that seems to let all the wind through it, it was fairly warm couple days before on colder but wind free day, the next day when the wind picked up it was brutal. Have since picked up a merino base layer from Aldi which helps a lot and leave that specific jersey for when there's less wind.


A relatively thin waterproof or windproof can also be very worthwhile for conditions like that. It's worse if cold rain starts to fall and most of your layers are too-breathable like that, so I pretty much always take a small packable waterproof along if it's below about 12°c (used to be a kag in a bag, but now a Polaris Shield from a recent bargain clearance offer).


----------



## Cronorider (11 Oct 2017)

NickNick said:


> I've only fairly recently started wearing proper cycling kit when I go out, got quite a shock with the one jersey that seems to let all the wind through it, it was fairly warm couple days before on colder but wind free day, the next day when the wind picked up it was brutal. Have since picked up a merino base layer from Aldi which helps a lot and leave that specific jersey for when there's less wind.



I've got a wind vest that goes over my jersey and is very light - when the day warms up it will easily fit into a jersey pocket. It fits very snug over my jersey so that it doesn't flap. You can also get very light jackets that do the same.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Oct 2017)

If you have to ride in the gusty conditions, you have to learn to make yourself as small as possible, to the gusts. During gusty conditions, I adopt a totally different riding position, having learned the hard way. I spend as much time as I can out of the saddle, and low to the top tube, with elbows in, and either in the drops, or with a flat back position, with the hands on top of the hoods, and forearms parallel with the drops, or hoods. A bit like an 'aero decending' position, but everywhere. I'll try and keep the speed down a bit, compared to a good weather ride, as it makes a difference if you get an unexpected 'WTF' moment, due to a strong gust.


----------



## Cronorider (11 Oct 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> If you have to ride in the gusty conditions, you have to learn to make yourself as small as possible, to the gusts. During gusty conditions, I adopt a totally different riding position, having learned the hard way. I spend as much time as I can out of the saddle, and low to the top tube, with elbows in, and either in the drops, or with a flat back position, with the hands on top of the hoods, and forearms parallel with the drops, or hoods. A bit like an 'aero decending' position, but everywhere. I'll try and keep the speed down a bit, compared to a good weather ride, as it makes a difference if you get an unexpected 'WTF' moment, due to a strong gust.



I am somewhat the opposite - when going into the wind I gear down to something I can spin pretty easily , and because I'm going slowly, I take the opportunity to sit up, look around, and enjoy the scenery. Instead of really grinding it out, I back off the pace and enjoy the view. So often I come back from a ride and realize that for most of it, I was only looking down at the road watching for hazards, and that I didn't take time to look around.


----------



## hondated (11 Oct 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Windy weather is a fact of life in UK, particularly if you live somewhere coastal or hilly
> 
> Usually 24 hours before, any weather website has got wind direction and strength pretty accurate. Then plan a route that has the hardest bit going with the wind and the easiest bit into the wind
> 
> Around here that means the hardest most exposed climbs should be with the wind. As a minimum it should be headwind out,tailwind back


You are so right when we moved down here to Eastbourne I knew it would be hilly but didn't even think about the winds. I have no decided that if its windy no ride after all if its windy it turns a good ride into an ordeal. Something I don't need.


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Oct 2017)

Gaps and gates have been mentioned, but IME the most turbulence you're liable to experience is when a large lorry comes the opposite way. Give yourself an extra metre from the verge. A bit of gratuitous weaving encourages traffic passing (ie overtaking) to give the rider plenty of room. They generally don't realise the challenge a side wind / head wind poses a cyclist so the rider needs to make the struggle clear. 1250km into LEL (across the fens from Horncastle via Spalding to St Ives) springs immediately to mind.
Another vote for Ventusky, for planning, not during the ride.


----------



## Slick (11 Oct 2017)

I reckon if I waited on every forecast I would never get out. I do have a look at xc weather and pick the best 2 or 3 days of the week but sometimes you just have to go for it regardless. Monday's ride was both very wet and windy, so tomorrow's windy but dry is an improvement.


----------



## Cronorider (11 Oct 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Gaps and gates have been mentioned, but IME the most turbulence you're liable to experience is when a large lorry comes the opposite way. Give yourself an extra metre from the verge. A bit of gratuitous weaving encourages traffic passing (ie overtaking) to give the rider plenty of room. They generally don't realise the challenge a side wind / head wind poses a cyclist so the rider needs to make the struggle clear. 1250km into LEL (across the fens from Horncastle via Spalding to St Ives) springs immediately to mind.
> Another vote for Ventusky, for planning, not during the ride.



NO way - ride in a friggin straight line FFS.


----------



## mjr (11 Oct 2017)

Cronorider said:


> NO way - ride in a friggin straight line FFS.


Don't be silly - if you ride in a straight line in the fens, you will end up in a drain when the road eventually turns a right angled bend.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (11 Oct 2017)

Last few weeks the winds definitely picked up, as cronorider said I gear down when the winds head on especially on the commute to work


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2017)

Another fen-based rider here. Can't avoid the wind for the most part, but there are places I can ride where there are hedgerows or river bank levees. Best way to deal with it is tuck up small and spin a low gear.

Out here a windproof jacket of some kind is a must. Got a lightweight Aldi one for the warmer months and a heavy Decathlon one for when it's colder. Still looking for the holy grail of a waterproof cycling jacket that fits me.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Oct 2017)

Get yourself a recumbent and laugh at the headwinds.


----------



## Fonze (12 Oct 2017)

My rides of late seems to be headwind no matter what direction I'm going in !
I leave home into a headwind and think great on the way back I'll have the wind pushing me home ..
Nope , headwind ..


----------



## Turdus philomelos (12 Oct 2017)

Just about to head off do battle with 19mph headwind.

We do loops/circuits on windy days so not to have our noses too long into the wind.


----------



## Ajax Bay (12 Oct 2017)

Cronorider said:


> ride in a friggin straight line FFS.


It is impossible to ride in a straight line on a bike, and even more so with an element of side wind. The rider is constantly applying control (bars/leaning) to change direction, even with no wind. My gratuitous weaving suggestion above is for the purpose of communication, on the presumption that a motorist is likely to give a cyclist, who he/she assesses is less in control of balance/direction, more space when overtaking. Because you can't be sure whether or not a gust is going to hit you as the car is passing, in fresh/strong winds to which the motorist will likely be oblivious in his/her metal shell, a rider needs a bit more space. How would you communicate that need, @Cronorider ? Or are you just relying on them giving you Highway Code space? "Give Cyclists Space- only overtake if you can do safely and give at least 1.5m of space"


----------



## Cronorider (12 Oct 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> It is impossible to ride in a straight line on a bike, and even more so with an element of side wind. The rider is constantly applying control (bars/leaning) to change direction, even with no wind. My gratuitous weaving suggestion above is for the purpose of communication, on the presumption that a motorist is likely to give a cyclist, who he/she assesses is less in control of balance/direction, more space when overtaking. Because you can't be sure whether or not a gust is going to hit you as the car is passing, in fresh/strong winds to which the motorist will likely be oblivious in his/her metal shell, a rider needs a bit more space. How would you communicate that need, @Cronorider ? Or are you just relying on them giving you Highway Code space? "Give Cyclists Space- only overtake if you can do safely and give at least 1.5m of space"



Well when you are 'gratuitously weaving' out toward the centre line and you get hit by a gust of wind that blows you further toward the centre line, perhaps you will have that 'uh oh' moment and realize how ridiculous this advice is. And if you survive that moment then perhaps you will realize that if you cannot ride your bike in a straight line then it is too windy FOR YOU and you should stay home.


----------



## Ajax Bay (12 Oct 2017)

I doubt I am alone in occasionally introducing entirely controlled "erratic" riding when wishing to encourage a driver behind me to give a little extra room. I suspect the concentration of vehicles on English roads is rather higher than in Canada, and the rural roads are generally narrower. I didn't say so when you joined, but . YMMV


----------



## Sharky (12 Oct 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> I doubt I am alone in occasionally introducing entirely controlled "erratic" riding when wishing to encourage a driver behind me to give a little extra room. I suspect the concentration of vehicles on English roads is rather higher than in Canada, and the rural roads are generally narrower. I didn't say so when you joined, but . YMMV


Also use this technique when on narrow lanes and cars coming towards me. I move towards the centre until I see the car has seen me and has slowed down, then I move as close to the hedge as I can and pass, giving the driver a pleasant smile and thank you wave as I pass.


----------



## NickNick (12 Oct 2017)

Sharky said:


> Also use this technique when on narrow lanes and cars coming towards me. I move towards the centre until I see the car has seen me and has slowed down, then I move as close to the hedge as I can and pass, giving the driver a pleasant smile and thank you wave as I pass.



Must admit I've noticed a massive difference since I started riding more assertively and controlling the space more rather than riding in the gutter!


----------



## J1888 (12 Oct 2017)

I'm afraid that there is no way out of it.

I find sometimes instead of trying to put the power down while the wind is blowing, I just switch into an easier gear and don't worry about my speed (unless I'm going backwards). Nothing more tiring that really trying to cycle into the wind (IMO)


----------



## Aravis (12 Oct 2017)

I don't think I ever wobble deliberately. But frequently, after a momentary deviation to avoid a pothole or similar, I find myself wondering if the next car is going to give me more space than usual. And most of the time, it does. So, food for thought.

Riding in the wind can be such a trial. On Sunday, all being well, I'll be riding from Gloucester to Stoke-on-Trent with, according to the forecast, a 10-12 mph wind directly behind me. I know it will feel like cheating, but I guess I'll just have to accept it.


----------



## presta (12 Oct 2017)

Cronorider said:


> if you cannot ride your bike in a straight line then it is too windy FOR YOU and you should stay home.


If you're touring you can't book your weather in advance, you have to take what you're given. Riding over Tan Hill from Grinton to Dufton I had a hoolie of a side wind throwing me out into the road every few seconds with wind noise so loud that I couldn't hear the traffic coming, but I was booked at Dufton so I had to get on with it. The next time I did that journey I went over Birkdale, and the weather was just the same. In 2009 I had to cycle from Blackpool to Chester through the remnants of 'hurricane Bill', like it or not.

Personally, I find wild weather quite good fun and often the most memorable.


----------



## mjr (12 Oct 2017)

Fonze said:


> My rides of late seems to be headwind no matter what direction I'm going in !
> I leave home into a headwind and think great on the way back I'll have the wind pushing me home ..
> Nope , headwind ..


Ah, the famous "againsterly". I think it's more common in coastal areas near spring tides but I may be drunk early.


----------



## presta (12 Oct 2017)

mjr said:


> Ah, the famous "againsterly". I think it's more common in coastal areas near spring tides but I may be drunk early.


The coastal wind I remember best was freewheeling along Hoylake prom at 18mph. Great fun, but I missed my turn and had to turn round and cycle back into it.


----------



## jefmcg (12 Oct 2017)

Cronorider said:


> And if you survive that moment then perhaps you will realize that if you cannot ride your bike in a straight line then it is too windy FOR YOU and you should stay home.


Spoken like someone who thinks bicycles are for "going for a ride" and not a form of transport.


----------



## Cronorider (12 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Spoken like someone who thinks bicycles are for "going for a ride" and not a form of transport.



So you are in favour of this technique of 'gratuitous weaving' to demonstrate to oncoming drivers that they ought to be careful when overtaking? Quite honestly, having ridden in extreme conditions of all sorts, and having done rather a lot of bike riding, I do not understand this difficulty with crosswinds that people seem to be having. Perhaps it comes as a result of having ridden in large groups of fast moving bicycles in crosswinds along side other lycra clad riders.


----------



## User169 (12 Oct 2017)

Do most of my riding in NL. We don't do hills, but we do wind in a major way.


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> Do most of my riding in NL. We don't do hills, but we do wind in a major way.



I believe they call the wind "Dutch Hills"... A bit like "Fen Hills" over here


----------



## Slick (12 Oct 2017)

I'm sorry to say the wind and rain beat me this morning. I got up at 5am full of life and ready to go but the wind was howling and rain bouncing off the conservatory roof. I think that's the first time in over 2 years I've baulked at a bit of weather, I hope it doesn't mean I'm getting soft especially as it would have been quite a nice ride home.


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2017)

Today was strange. At the start of the ride it was still, but as the day progressed the wind got stronger, by the time I got halfway to the cafe stop it was slowing me down, making me work and spoiling the ride. On the way back I was halfway home before I got it as a tail wind and that was fun.


----------



## jefmcg (12 Oct 2017)

Cronorider said:


> So you are in favour of this technique of 'gratuitous weaving' to demonstrate to oncoming drivers that they ought to be careful when overtaking? Quite honestly, having ridden in extreme conditions of all sorts, and having done rather a lot of bike riding, I do not understand this difficulty with crosswinds that people seem to be having. Perhaps it comes as a result of having ridden in large groups of fast moving bicycles in crosswinds along side other lycra clad riders.


You are obviously a powerful rider.


----------



## Cronorider (12 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> View attachment 378362



He must have been a NOOB


----------



## Ajax Bay (12 Oct 2017)

Cronorider said:


> you are in favour of this technique of 'gratuitous weaving' to demonstrate to oncoming drivers that they ought to be careful when overtaking?


I am not suggesting this action to communicate to ONCOMING drivers - but to ones who are behind the rider.
I said "A bit of gratuitous weaving encourages traffic passing (ie overtaking) to give the rider plenty of room."


Cronorider said:


> having ridden in large groups of fast moving bicycles in crosswinds along side other lycra clad riders.


 Gosh! Once upon a time you must have been a really good cyclist. Still you can go for 'good for age' times now. Riding in large groups of cyclists does seem to result in a lot of crashes, though.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Oct 2017)

lazyfatgit said:


> Mywindsock.com
> 
> Www.mywindsock.com


had a quicklook, after a second I noticed the dreaded strava word - analysis analysis analysis anal - just get out there.

Could maybe have done with some forewarning the other week cycling King's Lynn to Peterborough fully loaded against a relentless westerly south westerly but it would only have ensured that I left early for the train I had to catch. The ride had to be done. Won't be going back to the fens that way for a while


----------



## Elybazza61 (12 Oct 2017)

HTFU


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Oct 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> I doubt I am alone in occasionally introducing entirely controlled "erratic" riding when wishing to encourage a driver behind me to give a little extra room. I suspect the concentration of vehicles on English roads is rather higher than in Canada, and the rural roads are generally narrower. I didn't say so when you joined, but . YMMV


Exactly. I very often do a bit of apparently erratic wobbling/weaving in the country and in London. It is perfectly good cycling practice. It is I stress always on my side of the road - I am merely laying claim to it.

Examples

@ To stop some numpty car driver behind me coming too close when overtaking if I have reason to think they might.

@ To caution some numpty driver approaching me to be careful/stick to their own side of the road. A particular issue in London residential streets with cars parked both sides - some approaching drivers seem to think you have no right to be on your own side of the road.

@ When approaching a junction side-street to caution some numpty driver not to pull out on me.

@ Wobble/weave inwards to caution some numpty London cyclist not to come through on the inside, particularly if they are on a Boris bike and think that the green piccie of a bike it chucks on the road in front of them gives them some claim to the road in front of me and that they can access it any way they want.


----------



## Cronorider (12 Oct 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Gosh! Once upon a time you must have been a really good cyclist. Still you can go for 'good for age' times now. Riding in large groups of cyclists does seem to result in a lot of crashes, though.



Must admit - that is a good one


----------



## NickNick (12 Oct 2017)

Not sure I like the idea of


Blue Hills said:


> Exactly. I very often do a bit of apparently erratic wobbling/weaving in the country and in London. It is perfectly good cycling practice. It is I stress always on my side of the road - I am merely laying claim to it.
> 
> Examples
> 
> ...



Not sure I like the idea of weaving or wobbling. Taking a strong more central position seems to do the trick with regards to making drivers give you the space and there's the option of moving centrally if need to block an overtake for safety reasons, but unpredictability just increases risk for everyone imo. But if it works for some of you then fair enough.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Oct 2017)

I find that a fair percentage of drivers think that bikes are very predictable nick, as in slow. So they underestimate your speed as you approach them at a side road they may be tempted to pull out of. Hence my wobbling to introduce perceived unpredictability. I also often speed up, while of course keeping a close hand on the brakes. And I am always in control. And always on my side of the road.


----------



## SuperHans123 (12 Oct 2017)

NickNick said:


> I'm hating the windy weather at the moment, its either giving me jolts of Adrenalin I could do without when a sideways gust catches my front wheel, or the headwinds are making flat rides feel like I'm battling hills!
> 
> Any advise for riding in the wind, or is it just a case of getting used to it?


ADVICE!!!


----------



## NickNick (12 Oct 2017)

snertos999 said:


> ADVICE!!!



Well that's embarrassing! Im going to blame it on autocorrect...


----------



## iateyoubutler (13 Oct 2017)

NickNick said:


> I'm hating the windy weather at the moment, its either giving me jolts of Adrenalin I could do without when a sideways gust catches my front wheel, or the headwinds are making flat rides feel like I'm battling hills!
> 
> Any advise for riding in the wind, or is it just a case of getting used to it?


When I have to pedal to get DOWN hills I get grumpy


----------



## iateyoubutler (13 Oct 2017)

Why is it that the non cycling fraternity always say "well you`ll be wind assisted going home" when you say you have cycled there into a headwind?

They have no idea..................

Two things I don`t get. A fortnight ago on my way to work I entered a roundabout into a headwind. I needed to go back home because I had forgotten my ID badge, so did 360 on the roundabout - with a bloody headwind all the way around!!

Then, later on the same day I`m cycling into a headwind (surprise surprise), but the leaves on the road below me were going in the same direction as I was How the hell does that work??

It baffles me..............


----------



## iateyoubutler (13 Oct 2017)

Oh and another one, in a department of 40 people, it is only myself and a mate of mine that cycles to work. We ride in from completely opposite directions, and still end up battling the headwind at the same time????????????????

Any clue????


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Oct 2017)

Strong headwinds was the best training I had for getting up Monte Grappa. We don't have mountains in Denmark so I had to use something.

But as weird as this sounds. I find wearing a Buff over my ears makes riding in wind much easier.


----------



## jefmcg (13 Oct 2017)

Cronorider said:


> Quite honestly, having ridden in extreme conditions of all sorts, and having done rather a lot of bike riding, I do not understand this difficulty with crosswinds that people seem to be having.


I was thinking about this while on a ride yesterday. I am certainly subject to cross winds, indeed 2 days ago when I crested a bridge, and an unexpected gust moved me 1/4 metre of so to my right I understand why they effect me, it's basically newtonian mechanics and vector addition. 

So the question is, why are you not subject to the laws of nature? It's hard to say without knowing you better. Are you two dimensional, so only present a zero width line to the wind? Did a wind god smile kindly on a lover's request that he might not beteem the winds of heaven visit your face too roughly? Are you yourself a wind god? So many possibilities.


----------



## Ajax Bay (13 Oct 2017)

iateyoubutler said:


> They have no idea..................
> Two things I don`t get. A fortnight ago on my way to work I entered a roundabout into a headwind. I needed to go back home because I had forgotten my ID badge, so did 360 on the roundabout - with a bloody headwind all the way around!!
> Then, later on the same day I`m cycling into a headwind (surprise surprise), but the leaves on the road below me were going in the same direction as I was How the hell does that work??


"They have no idea............." Seems to me like they have a pretty good idea really.
The wind during your roundabout 180 (a 360 would have had you continuing to work(?) not returning home) was an 'againsterly'.
Leaves blowing with you - how does that work? Caused by ground effect eddies, excited by vehicle traffic, possibly (but not dependent on that).


jefmcg said:


> So the question is, why are you not subject to the laws of nature?


Good riders like @Cronorider , experienced in cross wind riding, learn to anticipate the cross wind effect that much quicker and apply course correction in anticipation.


----------



## Cronorider (13 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I was thinking about this while on a ride yesterday. I am certainly subject to cross winds, indeed 2 days ago when I crested a bridge, and an unexpected gust moved me 1/4 metre of so to my right



It's that baggy jacket you are wearing


----------



## Cronorider (13 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> So the question is, why are you not subject to the laws of nature? It's hard to say without knowing you better. Are you two dimensional, so only present a zero width line to the wind? Did a wind god smile kindly on a lover's request that he might not beteem the winds of heaven visit your face too roughly? Are you yourself a wind god? So many possibilities.



It's because when it's really windy I take the deep rim off the front and just go with the stock wheel with bladed spokes


----------



## mjr (13 Oct 2017)

Cronorider said:


> It's because when it's really windy I take the deep rim off the front and just go with the stock wheel with bladed spokes
> 
> View attachment 378463


You've been blown across onto the wrong side of the road! 

And the chain's slack.


----------



## Ajax Bay (13 Oct 2017)

Across the fenlands on the last (fifth) day, after 1250km of LEL with strong strong side wind / head wind, I rode in echelon with two guys: one on a full on TT bike with deep section wheels, and one with more sensible wheels and clip ons. I was dead impressed with their bike handling (both of them down on the bars) as I sheltered on my steel bike, on the drops, albeit I was closest to the verge. One of the guys was (I learned later) South African Wimpie van der Merwe.


----------



## Sharky (13 Oct 2017)

The wind on the Isle of Grain can be quite strong. It often feels like there is something holding you back.


----------



## Cronorider (13 Oct 2017)

Sharky said:


> The wind on the Isle of Grain can be quite strong. It often feels like there is something holding you back.
> 
> View attachment 378479



Nice bike!


----------



## Sharky (13 Oct 2017)

Cronorider said:


> Nice bike!


Thanks its a Mercian, bought 2nd hand in 68 and served me well, but alas I sold it a few years ago as it was just getting old in the shed and couldnt bear to see it rust away.


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2017)

Well, it's pretty blowy out here today. Little me on my shrunk-in-a-boil-wash bike was being blown all over the place in one heck of a crosswind. Not a good day to have to go places where there aren't any hedgerows.


----------



## NickNick (13 Oct 2017)

I'm just finishing off a day working under static caravan restoring chassis near Newhaven. I have got bike with me, but it's full blown gale on the coast where I am and don't know the roads well and it's getting dark fast. 

Think will leave it for tonight, go for ride at crack of dawn along the coast and get a better feel for the roads first in the daylight first!


----------



## SuperHans123 (13 Oct 2017)

Sharky said:


> The wind on the Isle of Grain can be quite strong. It often feels like there is something holding you back.
> 
> View attachment 378479


JESUS HIS BACK LOOKS LIKE IT IS IN HALF.


----------



## Brandane (15 Oct 2017)

How to avoid headwinds*......
(*applies only to lazy casual cyclists who can pick and choose direction of travel).

1. Buy a place to live near a train station.
2. Wait for a suitably windy day; like today....





3. Place bike in train heading south.
4. Get off train; in this case at Ayr.





5. Ride home!

NB..... DO NOT RIDE on Monday/Tuesday this week! ...............


----------

